
Winamp Skin Museum - oftenwrong
https://skins.webamp.org/
======
m348e912
The default webamp playlist is pretty cool. Wonder where I could find more
music like this.

~~~
captbaritone
It comes from here: [https://blocsonic.com/releases/various-artists/netbloc-
volum...](https://blocsonic.com/releases/various-artists/netbloc-
volume-24-tiuqottigeloot)

~~~
m348e912
Thank you sir, this is great

